# Goggle internal glare / reflections



## Bjamp (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi, hoping someone can advise on this. Just purchased a pair of Salomon Xt one goggles (Matador red mirror finish) I've just tried them on and find that the glare / internal reflection of my eyes is worse than not wearing them.
Has anyone experienced this before. They're certainly not cheap goggles. I have read that the two lenses and mirror outer can cause this but haven't found anyone else complaining about it. 

Cheers.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Yer brain will quickly learn to ignore these insignificant perceptions and instead attend to more salient issues.


----------



## Bjamp (Sep 11, 2019)

Ah, so is this some thing that alot of people experience but don't talk about?
?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Bjamp said:


> Ah, so is this some thing that alot of people experience but don't talk about?
> ?


Whats there to talk about? Don't focus on the glare and you won't notice it.


----------



## Bjamp (Sep 11, 2019)

I just couldn't help noticing that I couldn't see where I was going when walking around the garden earlier. ?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Bjamp said:


> I just couldn't help noticing that I couldn't see where I was going when walking around the garden earlier. ?


Walking around on yer Mrs' flowers is a bigger issue


----------



## Bjamp (Sep 11, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Bjamp said:
> 
> 
> > I just couldn't help noticing that I couldn't see where I was going when walking around the garden earlier. ?
> ...


It was more that I walked into the washing line. 

But seriously, is this likely to be that the goggles are a cat 2 (32 vlt) with a mirrored lense so there's a fair amount of light still hitting my face and reflecting back? Perhaps a darker lense would be better.


----------

